# Amazon 4-Star Store



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

An Amazon 4-Star Store is opening four miles from me!!!  Not in Chicago, but out here in the west suburbs. It's only the fifth in the country. Link

It will be a big boost for the center. There's also an Apple Store and a Microsoft Store in the mall.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The store opened Wednesday.  I shopped.  It's smaller than I expected.  Nothing fancy about it -- just tables, counters, and shelves of 4 or more star items.  No cash in the store.  And you can return on-line purchases there.  

I wonder if . . . .  So I spent app. $100 at the store yesterday.  Paid with my Amazon Visa card.  I had placed an on-line order on Wednesday for delivery today.  It's 6:30 a.m. now.  The two orders are already out for delivery.  Normally that doesn't happen until later on the delivery day.  Because I store shopped am I getting even faster delivery?  Amazon tracks everything you do in Amazon and ties it all together?


----------

